# Choices



## dpedro (Feb 23, 2013)

Would you buy http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00A3BQWXK/ref=redir_mdp_mobile for 479.00 or spend 900.00 to buy 4 used Einstein 3200's? The used kit of 4 comes with 3 stands, a few soft boxes and umbrellas. They are used, but all work.


----------

